# What after getting JOB SEEKER visa



## brainbug (Feb 12, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have just received the job seeker visa issued for 6 months.
What are the following steps after entering Germany?
Do I have to register at the police or not etc?

Thank you.


----------



## raffu2129 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi brainbug,

I am also planning to apply for job seeker visa .

Could you please answer my following queries?

1. Did you learn German and had given any language exam before applying ?

2. How much time did it take for you to complete the whole visa process ?

3. Did you carry any reference or any other letter from current employer?

4. Have you resigned current organisation before applying visa ?


Regards
Rafeeq


----------

